# Does anyone ever get tired and not go out to drive uber



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

I'm just wondering if it's just me but im having hard time getting myself motivated to drive uber. I'm not even talking about going out. Im talking about at home just turning on the uber app. in fear of getting a pax.I need the money just like the rest but I'm really fighting depression it feels like. Does others ever feel this way an what do you do to over come it? I really need help getting back my mojo got driving uber.. Thxs uber guys and gals


----------



## Scurvy (Jun 29, 2016)

I start driving between 3am and 5am. Sometimes want to chuck it all and go home to sleep around 7 because of pax. Usually stay out til I clear $100 post fee. Spent 6 mos on my ass at home, so I don't want to go back.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

uberRonSmith said:


> I'm just wondering if it's just me but im having hard time getting myself motivated to drive uber. I'm not even talking about going out. Im talking about at home just turning on the uber app. in fear of getting a pax.I need the money just like the rest but I'm really fighting depression it feels like. Does others ever feel this way an what do you do to over come it? I really need help getting back my mojo got driving uber.. Thxs uber guys and gals


Get out and do something just for you.
Something you enjoy,oil wrestling,rooster fight,community service.
Go enjoy yourself.

Then get back to work.

Always give yourself a treat
You deserve it.


----------



## Papa Sarducci (Jun 20, 2016)

Only on nights when I'm the sub and my partner is the dom.

Hint: the slower readers may need to look at the title again to get this.

Update: they fixed the title, it used to say tied not tired.


----------



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

Scurvy said:


> I start driving between 3am and 5am. Sometimes want to chuck it all and go home to sleep around 7 because of pax. Usually stay out til I clear $100 post fee. Spent 6 mos on my ass at home, so I don't want to go back.


That's how I feel. I've been laid off my job for 6 months and I am trying to uber to make ends meet but I'm having hard time. I know everyday is different but how long does it usually take you to make 100$or close once you start at 4am in morning? I need to start going out early and getting my money then come back home but I just don't know where to go at that time but that's what i wanna try for 100$a day or close. Thx for your help


----------



## Scurvy (Jun 29, 2016)

I'm able to clear $100 by 11am most days. This involves at least one run to ORD from West Suburbs and six hours hustling Uber boost in downtown.


----------



## UbieWarrior (Apr 15, 2015)

Uber you are essentially running a business by yourself where you control your own destiny. There is no boss consistently pressuring you to perform or keep your accountable.

Think of something that really motivates you to act, getting shot in the head, 1 million dollars, sex, etc. Frame that set of mind into how you want to reach your goals.

Also try to network with other rideshare drivers. It's a lot harder to slack off when you are with a group of like minded individuals.


----------



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

UbieWarrior said:


> Uber you are essentially running a business by yourself where you control your own destiny. There is no boss consistently pressuring you to perform or keep your accountable.
> 
> Think of something that really motivates you to act, getting shot in the head, 1 million dollars, sex, etc. Frame that set of mind into how you want to reach your goals.
> 
> Also try to network with other rideshare drivers. It's a lot harder to slack off when you are with a group of like minded individuals.


That's so true. I stay away from negative ppl an I'm trying to find uber drivers that are libel to me to motivate me. Thx for you nice words


----------



## J1945 (Jan 2, 2016)

uberRonSmith said:


> I'm just wondering if it's just me but im having hard time getting myself motivated to drive uber. I'm not even talking about going out. Im talking about at home just turning on the uber app. in fear of getting a pax.I need the money just like the rest but I'm really fighting depression it feels like. Does others ever feel this way an what do you do to over come it? I really need help getting back my mojo got driving uber.. Thxs uber guys and gals


----------



## the ferryman (Jun 7, 2016)

I've found some fun in downloading podcasts and listening as I go about the work. There's Handel on the Law - he's great, just rips into people when they are dumb and ask dumb questions, but he's also a mensch. I've listened to Poe short stories and another podcast, The Art of Manliness - good one. You can have something on in the background to keep you going. Setting minimum driving goals helps me. Sometimes I stop at the end, sometimes I do a bit more. Every once in a while I hang it up early when I'm fighting the tide.


----------



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

the ferryman said:


> I've found some fun in downloading podcasts and listening as I go about the work. There's Handel on the Law - he's great, just rips into people when they are dumb and ask dumb questions, but he's also a mensch. I've listened to Poe short stories and another podcast, The Art of Manliness - good one. You can have something on in the background to keep you going. Setting minimum driving goals helps me. Sometimes I stop at the end, sometimes I do a bit more. Every once in a while I hang it up early when I'm fighting the tide.


Hey thxs that sounds interesting. What time do you start uber driving in the day?


----------



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

J1945 said:


>


Lol wtf


----------



## the ferryman (Jun 7, 2016)

uberRonSmith said:


> Hey thxs that sounds interesting. What time do you start uber driving in the day?


It depends, it is a side job so my other job takes precedence but it is also flexible. I like a nice early start if I have a choice, maybe 5 or 6 am. Other times I catch a few hours later in the day. I try to have a weekly goal and make work spots that will get me there.

I usually shoot for 500, sometimes I make 700. Last week was really busy and I took the week off from my other job and went all out to do 2100+. I'm not driving at all this week.


----------



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

the ferryman said:


> It depends, it is a side job so my other job takes precedence but it is also flexible. I like a nice early start if I have a choice, maybe 5 or 6 am. Other times I catch a few hours later in the day. I try to have a weekly goal and make work spots that will get me there.
> 
> I usually shoot for 500, sometimes I make 700. Last week was really busy and I took the week off from my other job and went all out to do 2100+. I'm not driving at all this week.


Dam you are doing great if your making 600 to 1200 in a week. I need to get this figured out. Maybe that's why Im losing my motivation to drive uber in not making near those numbers. Buy I need to get up earlier an get to Chicago. I wanna goal of 100$pr day of possible. Thx for your help


----------



## the ferryman (Jun 7, 2016)

You are wlecome, sir!


----------



## Scurvy (Jun 29, 2016)

One of the most fun things about this job is the new places I get to go each day. The days seem to be dedicated to one particular area of Chicagoland. It may be "west side". "Evanston", "Pilsen" or "Lincoln Park" day. It's like a big "Where's Carmen Sandiego" game.


----------



## Uberest (Jul 29, 2015)

Its best to take a break if feeling depressed or exhausted/stressed. Your mind/bod is telling you something.

Make sure you are getting some exercise even if it is walking. A fit bit with modest goals will help.


----------



## dumbdriver (Apr 15, 2016)

uberRonSmith said:


> I'm just wondering if it's just me but im having hard time getting myself motivated to drive uber. I'm not even talking about going out. Im talking about at home just turning on the uber app. in fear of getting a pax.I need the money just like the rest but I'm really fighting depression it feels like. Does others ever feel this way an what do you do to over come it? I really need help getting back my mojo got driving uber.. Thxs uber guys and gals


not me now that I lost my house in bankruptcy I now live out of my car so I'm always available even to pick up homeless people like myself


----------



## dumbdriver (Apr 15, 2016)

Uberest said:


> Its best to take a break if feeling depressed or exhausted/stressed. Your mind/bod is telling you something.
> 
> Make sure you are getting some exercise even if it is walking. A fit bit with modest goals will help.


actually thank God they don't do drug testing thanks to Crystal Meth I can now work 7 days in a row without even feeling tired and the only way I Crash isto get out of car. I love this job


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

I have taken 3 weeks off before, because I also sometimes had problems with feeling motivated to do this. For me, I put something in my car that makes me happy and I remember that this is, My car, and My Personal Space and I am allowing you inside it to take you where YOU need to go. I will respect you regardless of your age, looks, race, gender, sexual orientation, religion, etc etc etc. I don't mind hearing about your day, and possibly your problems, as long as you do not tell me anything incriminating. When all goes well which has been like 90% of the time I can usually be pleasant to most people.

I also try to blow things off, and try not to take things personally, I pick and choose my battles. Even when I have a difference of opinion with someone who may not be able to tolerate that I exist, or disagrees with the color of my car, or choice in music or whatever. I remember that I am still able to get you to your destination without telling you how I may now feel about you or your preferences after just meeting you. I also try to remember that when someone vocally judges me or my stuff ( like my car, or choice of phone) they usually have some other issues themselves that I really wouldn't want to have and I usually feel sorry for them.

I try to see it as a mutual service that I can provide for those who need it, and a way to meet all kinds of people I may not have otherwise, and make a few bucks to eat and live doing something that I'm good at. The rules aren't too bad, and I can work when I want too. Also not everyone can drive believe it or not. I've trained several people over my lifetime and sometimes there truly are people who should never operate any kind of motor vehicle. 

As for all the nasty texts I get from Uber. I remember they are from a computer that was programmed by someone who's job it was to make it send me all these nasty comments to try and manipulate me to make them more money when the program tells it to do so. I just simply delete the text and treat it like any other kind of spam. So when you get depressed about driving for Uber, hopefully thinking about some of what I said will help you. It's not so bad, plenty of worse ways to have to make a buck then this.


----------



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

El Janitor said:


> I have taken 3 weeks off before, because I also sometimes had problems with feeling motivated to do this. For me, I put something in my car that makes me happy and I remember that this is, My car, and My Personal Space and I am allowing you inside it to take you where YOU need to go. I will respect you regardless of your age, looks, race, gender, sexual orientation, religion, etc etc etc. I don't mind hearing about your day, and possibly your problems, as long as you do not tell me anything incriminating. When all goes well which has been like 90% of the time I can usually be pleasant to most people.
> 
> I also try to blow things off, and try not to take things personally, I pick and choose my battles. Even when I have a difference of opinion with someone who may not be able to tolerate that I exist, or disagrees with the color of my car, or choice in music or whatever. I remember that I am still able to get you to your destination without telling you how I may now feel about you or your preferences after just meeting you. I also try to remember that when someone vocally judges me or my stuff ( like my car, or choice of phone) they usually have some other issues themselves that I really wouldn't want to have and I usually feel sorry for them.
> 
> ...


Awe thx that really makes since and helps alot. I took the week off but I'm ready to get back at it this week. Thx again for you advice..


----------



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

dumbdriver said:


> actually thank God they don't do drug testing thanks to Crystal Meth I can now work 7 days in a row without even feeling tired and the only way I Crash isto get out of car. I love this job


I really hope ur joking about the meth and homeless. If ur not I wish you the very best. .I know ur situation is far worse then mine. But I truly wish you the best


----------



## kaneslatranz (11 mo ago)

uberron73 said:


> I'm just wondering if it's just me but im having hard time getting myself motivated to drive uber. I'm not even talking about going out. Im talking about at home just turning on the uber app. in fear of getting a pax.I need the money just like the rest but I'm really fighting depression it feels like. Does others ever feel this way an what do you do to over come it? I really need help getting back my mojo got driving uber.. Thxs uber guys and gals


I expect to have to move soon and my current rent is going up. Once I get driving doing calls it often feels good to be productive, and most people are fine. Some are great. So I've been working a lot. And it distracts me from my worries. I did really well this week but decided to take yesterday off and was going to work this weekend. I did have one drunk jerk the other night. I think stopping has made me feel all the stress and worries I've been avoiding. So today I've been really depressed and decided I'm not working until Monday as I'm not getting 40 or 50 runs if I don't hit it early for at least 2 days.


uberron73 said:


> I'm just wondering if it's just me but im having hard time getting myself motivated to drive uber. I'm not even talking about going out. Im talking about at home just turning on the uber app. in fear of getting a pax.I need the money just like the rest but I'm really fighting depression it feels like. Does others ever feel this way an what do you do to over come it? I really need help getting back my mojo got driving uber.. Thxs uber guys and gals


I've been pushing it a lot lately. Did well this past week. I decided to take yesterday off with the intention of working Saturday and Sunday. But I think stopping for breath has made me realize how tired I am and has allowed all the worries I avoid by working to crash in. So I got really depressed and not working until Monday. You're definitely not alone. Mike.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

I dont no
25rides7daysaweek/52ayear


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

uberron73 said:


> I'm just wondering if it's just me but im having hard time getting myself motivated to drive uber. I'm not even talking about going out.


I remember once ... woke up on the wrong side of the world.
I growled at myself in the mirror when I shaved.
I growled at my wife, a couple times and she didn't deserve it.
I kicked at the dog, he didn't deserve it - he was quick and avoided it.
I got in the car and someone cut me off, I honked and flipped him off.
I went to the car wash, snapped at the kid that took my money.

I went out to the parking lot of the car wash and parked. Thought about it. The world has enough problems without me adding to it.

Walked up to the car wash kid and said 'sorry, it's me dude, I'm an ass ... not you' and tipped him. Went home. Kissed and apologized to wifey. Petted the dog. We went to a movie, had a late lunch, came home and rolled around in bed for an hour.
Ended up being a great day.

Sometimes you just gotta change your day. It is in your power, usually.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Holy post revival batman! What a beauty! From 2016! I actually had to read the post to see what kind of mindset we were in back then...oh yea it never changes I forgot.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

uberron73 said:


> I'm just wondering if it's just me but im having hard time getting myself motivated to drive uber. I'm not even talking about going out. Im talking about at home just turning on the uber app. in fear of getting a pax.I need the money just like the rest but I'm really fighting depression it feels like. Does others ever feel this way an what do you do to over come it? I really need help getting back my mojo got driving uber.. Thxs uber guys and gals


I used to feel like this a lot. now I smoke weed and no longer feel like that


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

I never felt like that in 2016. Game being played now in 1 hour was a 4.9x that..tonight $10....I feel this way when no profit to be earned


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Yes...that was in late 2019 when I got banned at airport for nothing my fault and lyft and Uber did absolutely nothing to get me back in....that's where I made my money and basically quit because I wasn't going back to drunks.

Then covid hit and thank you PUA for allowing me to officially not drive since 09/2019

Only thing I miss was the airport...loved doing airport rides and for real...like the game of it...like pulling over the side at airport store when lot was empty, go offline, I hike demand high and allow the surge to get to 25 dollars
and then log in and drive into staging lot.

I.made some good bucks at it....more than xl friend....lol


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

I always try to keep the same schedule just like a real job and if I don't want to do that schedule today I'll try and make up for it another day during the week.


----------

